# Google Buzz



## alina.wilson1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Google has addeda new feature in Gmail .. Google buzz .. Well they are still rolling out and soon it will be in our Gmail account .. 
i just saw the Video ... I found it interesting .. Buzz is social networking in Gmail .. you can share photos, videos .. and you can also choose the people you want to share it with .... be it the chosen friends .. or with everyone .... and you can also use it via your mobile .. 
And 1 More thing ... I forgot to mention that you can also connect it to other Websites like Twitter , FB .. and so on ...

Google in an official blog post that _*With more and more communication happening online, the social web has exploded as the primary way to share interesting stuff, tell the world what you're up to in real-time and stay more connected to more people.*_
​Well ... how many of you really think .. that its a really good move from Google


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.enterprise-security-today.com/story.xhtml?story_id=102009XQPZD0

Might be a good move, but they need to fix some things.......


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It bothers me alittle. Anyone who is "following" you on Buzz, seem to also be able to view anything you post to other people. Kinda seems like an invasion of privacy. Be best to tweak your privacy settings!


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Be best just to not use it at all .... especially if the rumor be truthful that things like your frequent contacts list pops up in your profile, exposing the email addies of all your friends, family, co-workers ... etc to the world

*Stop Google Buzz From Showing the World Your Contacts*


----------

